# Looking for reasonable taxidermist



## colbaycan (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone know of a reasonable taxidermist. My son recently caught a 23" (technically 22 and 3/4 but it's a fish story right) and wants to get it mounted. I would normally just get it done for him but just now getting work after being laid off (rough stretch) and he/we can't spend a lot. He has saved some and I will pitch in but that can't be a cheap mount.


----------



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

nice size,what kind of fish. I carve fish and waterfowl,if your interested in one made of wood.


----------



## colbaycan (Aug 18, 2012)

It was a largemouth bass. So do you replicate caught fish?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

My advice to you is to keep that bass frozen until you have saved enough to pay the price for a high quality mount. In the meantime you will have the time to SEE *bass* mounts done by those taxidermists you are considering. That way you will KNOW the quality you will get for how much it costs. A "cheap" price almost always results in a "cheap" looking mount. Good luck.


----------



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

colbaycan said:


> It was a largemouth bass. So do you replicate caught fish?


I make fish and fowl out of wood,I'll be doing a 19" small mouth for a friend, smooth with a textured look witch is what they want or antique style,if you go to wood'decoys on face book and check out my carveings. for a fish that size would be about $275 to $325.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree, if you need to, save it until you can get the quality it deserves. Some taxidermists will work with you too.

Where are you located?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here you go. i'm in the flint area. price is $12 per inch.thank you.


----------



## FishMount (Jun 21, 2012)

I could help you with your sons bass. Skin mount, carving or fiberglass reproduction. I have been charging $10 pr/inch for several years now for mounts and carvings. You are welcome to visit my FaceBook page. Doug Murphy / Murphy's Taxidermy in Howell, MI. I only work with fish.


----------

